# 335d down on power



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello. I've noticed that my d is a bit down on power. The engine seems to want to run at higher RPMs than usual in order to accelerate. And when it does accelerate it just doesn't feel as quick. Could be a bad tank of fuel (my last fill-up was at a new station). I'm going to top off a half tank at my regular station and maybe add some Diesel Kleen and will report the results.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Very possible. I had a bad tank of fuel last summer and I got the same symptoms.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

In case it happened because of fuel it would be good to know What Station did you go to


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I topped off the tank this morning and added some Diesel Kleen. It pulls a bit stronger, though not 100%. 

The suspect fuel came from a Sunoco in Philadelphia.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Tuce said:


> Hello. I've noticed that my d is a bit down on power. The engine seems to want to run at higher RPMs than usual in order to accelerate. And when it does accelerate it just doesn't feel as quick. Could be a bad tank of fuel (my last fill-up was at a new station). I'm going to top off a half tank at my regular station and maybe add some Diesel Kleen and will report the results.


Interesting. In my VW, the car knocks with what I suspect is lousy gas. Haven't experienced that in the 335d, however.


----------

